# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Aφιερώματα Ελλήνων Αθλητών >  Γιώργος Δαλιάνης Αφιέρωμα & Συνέντευξη [Απρίλιος  2013]

## aqua_bill

Είμαι τυχερός που τον γνώρισα και τον τελευταίο καιρο γυμνάζομαι υπό τις οδηγίες του στο γυμναστήριο του.
 Φοβερός άνθρωπος ακομπλεξαριστος με όρεξη και θέληση να μεταδώσει τις γνώσεις του.
 Ανάλυση και εξήγηση κάθε άσκησης και τις φιλοσοφίας της. Αποθεραπεία με ατελειωτες συζητήσεις περί bodybuilding μέχρι τελικής πτώσεως. 
Μακαρι να τον είχα ανακαλύψει στο ξεκίνημα μου..Καλιο αργά παρα ποτε.

----------


## kostas_m

αν βαλεις 5-10 κιλα μοιαζεται σωματικα  :01. Razz: 

7/10  :02. Shock:

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## vaggan

μαγικο καλουπι ο δαλιανης :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: ειχε ξεκινησει στου μπορναζου και ηταν καλοι φιλοι.διατηρουσε γυμναστηριο στη χαλκιδα για πολλα χρονια

----------


## ovelix

το εχει ακομα vaggan ..καλο σιδεραδικο  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Ωραίο αφιέρωμα. Περιμένω να ανοίξει το σεντούκι του και ο Poleinikos, όλο και κάτι θα έχει  :01. Smile:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο *Γιώργος Δαλιάνης* ειναι ενας αθλητής από τα παλιά,όπου με αργα και σταθερά βήματα καταφερε μια πολυ καλή σωματική διάπλαση.
Η πρώτη του εμφάνιση καταγραφεται στο* Mr Στερεά Ελλάς*,διοργανωση που εγινε για πρωτη φορά το 1985 από τον *Παναγιώτη Χαλεπά* και ο Γενικος Νικητής είχε αναδειχθεί ο τωρινος πρόεδρος της WABBA,*Νικος Τσουνακης*...
Στην κατηγορία των ανδρών νικητης βγήκε ο Τσουνακης,με δευτερο το *Γιωργο Δαλιάνη* και με συμμετοχές γνωστών αθλητων την εποχής,όπως ο* Γιωργος Κουλης, Κωστας Σαρηγιαννης , Σπυρος Φραντζιάς* κτλ...*

WABBA MR ΣΤΕΡΕΑ ΕΛΛΑΣ 1985




WABBA MR ΣΤΕΡΕΑ ΕΛΛΑΣ 1986







WABBA MR ΕΛΛΑΣ 1991

Στελιος Μπουντούλης,Γιωργος Καπετανάκης,Παναγιώτης Αναστασόπουλος,Γιώργος Δαλιάνης






*

----------


## aqua_bill

ένα μικρο update. Καποια στιγμή θα καταγράψω και αφηγήσεις από την προετοιμασία τους μαζι με το μπουρναζο στην Αμερικη και τις εντυπώσεις τους από τα γυμναστήρια και όλους του διάσημους bbers όπως ο  Levron, Rhul,GAspari κλπ

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πολυ καλός συμμετρικότατος και σπουδαίος αθλητής ο Γιώργος Δαλιάνης , τον έχω δεί πολλες φορες σε αγώνες και πάντα ήταν εντυπωσιακός και σε καλή φόρμα .
δουλεμένος χρόνια με ποιότητα  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## vaggan

πολυ μου αρεσει ο δαλιανης ογκωδης για την κατηγορια του με μικρη μεση και πλαταρα

----------


## Stavros76

> πολυ μου αρεσει ο δαλιανης ογκωδης για την κατηγορια του με μικρη μεση και πλαταρα


Τον συναντουσα αρκετες φορες στο γυμναστηριο του Σπυρου Μπουρναζου στου ζωγραφου τις χρονιες 1991,1992 ηταν παντα σε καλη φορμα κ μου ειχαν κανει εντυπωση το εσωτερικο μερος των 2κεφαλων του που ηταν πολυ σκληρο κ εβγαζε τρομερη λεπτομερια.Νομιζω τοτε ερχοταν απο την Χαλκιδα για να κανει προπονηση εκει αν θυμαμαι καλα.Παντα σοβαρος κ μετρημενος μεσα στο γυμναστηριο κ παντα σε καλη κατασταση!!!

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

> 


Το σωμα του Γιωργου Δαλιανη μιλαει απο μονο του.Ειναι προχωρημενος αθλητης και συγχρονως διαθετει και εξαιρετικο σχημα. 
Προφανως λοιπον ειναι ευφυης και διαθετει και αρκετες γνωσεις.Αρα ενας  τετοιος αθλητης ,περα απο τις διακρισεις του στους αγωνες ,σιγουρα θα ειναι και ενας καλος θεωρητικος του σπορ μας και αποτελεσματικος προπονητης.
 Μακαρι να ειχαμε συνεντευξεις του.
 Με την ευκαιρια αυτη, θα ηθελα να αναφερθω και στον αθλητη με το νουμερο 26,ο οποιος ειναι κατω απο το βαθρο.
Λεγεται Γιωργος Βλαχος.Υπηρξε πολυ καλος διεκδικητης αυτης της κατηγοριας,για 3-4 αγωνες.Δυστυχως ειναι αγνωστος ,παρ'ολο που εχουν γραφτει θετικοτατες κριτικες για το επιπεδο του.
Ειχε κανει εντονη αισθηση με τις μεγαλες μυικες μαζες του,και με καλυτερα σημεια του,κοιλιακους και τρικεφαλους.Δεν εχω δει φωτογραφιες του σε καποιο αλλο ποστ ,γι'αυτο κανω εδω το σχολιο μου.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ωραιο ''ανοικτο'' καλουπι και πραγματικα πολυ καλος ποζερ .
Εδω το 1991 wabba ,4ος στην κατηγορια του με πολυ υψηλο επιπεδο.

* Δεν ξερω γιατι ,αλλα τον Γ Δαλιανη τον μπερδευα στο μυαλο μου με εναν αλλο αθλητη ,τον Μουλινο. Ισως γιατι ηταν νομιζω κ αυτος απο Χαλκιδα κ ειχε το ιδιο μουστακι :01. Wink:

----------


## aqua_bill

εμενα πάλι μου θυμίζει το Labrada.εχει φωτο του στο γυμναστήριο και ειναι σαν αδέλφια! :01. Mr. Green:  πολυ ωραιο βίντεο

----------


## aqua_bill

Ο Γιώργος σήμερα

----------


## Ελισσάβετ Γκούνη

Γιώργος Δαλιάνης Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος Χρήστος Γκούνης

----------

